# SpectraCal Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie

This is the SpectraCal Giveaway Qualification Thread.

Once you are qualified for the giveaway, post in this thread that you are qualified and would like to be entered.

Please DO NOT post until you are FULLY qualified. 

If you post prior to being FULLY qualified, your post may be deleted without notification.

*Qualifications:*

Qualification period is from _*December 1, 2011 through February 28, 2012*_.
_You MUST be a registered member of the forum by January 31, 2012 in order to qualify._
A random drawing will be held shortly after February 28, 2012 from the qualified entries.


You must have a minimum of 25 posts in the forums as part of the qualifications... PLUS 10 new posts during the qualification period. If you already have 25 posts when the qualification period starts, you will need 10 more "during the qualification period" for a total of 35 posts. 

Example 1: You have 0 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 25 posts during the qualification period to qualify. 
Example 2: You have 7 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 18 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 3: You have 15 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 4: You have 20 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 5: You have 25 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 6: You have 50 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.
Example 7: You have 7,500 posts when the qualification period starts. You will need 10 posts during the qualification period to qualify.

Every member has to have 10 posts during the qualification period. Some may have to have more because they will need to reach the minimum of 25 posts as part of the qualification.

* You will NOT be qualified until you have all the required posts, plus met all of the additional qualifications herein.*


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by posting below. HOWEVER... Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in this thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in this thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post in this thread. :T 


SHIPPING: Shipping is covered worldwide!

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*NOTE*: *This is the qualification thread ONLY... please DO NOT post in this thread until you are FULLY qualified.*

*NOTE*: *If you post prior to being FULLY qualified, your post may be deleted without notification.*

Best of luck!

*For discussion on the giveaway, click here!*


----------



## rab-byte

1st to post and not get deleted!!!!
Register me!!!

:edit: 
That is to say this should be the first post not deleted.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway


----------



## jtalden

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway

Thanks HTS for a great forum and to SpectraCal for great giveaway!


----------



## JBrax

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.


----------



## olddog

I have my qualification papers-I'm in please!


----------



## ALMFamily

I am qualified now - please sign me up!


----------



## MikeBiker

I seem to be qualified. Enter me please.


----------



## kadijk

I'm in! Thanks to spectra cal and HTS for yet another awesome prize draw. Good luck all.


----------



## musikpirate

I'm qualified and would love to get my hands on one of these!!

Thanks


----------



## patchesj

I'm qualified, please enter me. Thanks


----------



## CatBrat

I've made my 10th post today during the specified time frame with a total of 40 posts, so that should qualify me. I'm really surprised that there are not more entries here!!!


----------



## natescriven

I'm qualified for this. This would be super cool to take to my friend's houses to help them out with their much nicer displays! Thanks! Maybe the start to a new line of work?


----------



## Turbe

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.


----------



## typ44q

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Thanks!


----------



## aLittletank

There are few things in life I can claim to be qualified for but this contest seems to be one.

Or not, I've been wrong before :rofl2:


----------



## ironglen

Wow, another great HTS giveaway!

Please enter me into SpectraCal's giveaway!!!


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

This is great, glad I ran into it be mistake.

I think I qualify from what I can tell. Would love to do some "real" calibrating on my projector.


----------



## pbc

Qualified and would love to win this....


----------



## hgoed

I have qualified and would like to be considered for this giveaway. 
Thanks for this donation and your sponsorship of the site.


----------



## NegativeEntropy

Heya, I am qualified and would like to enter as well. This is excellent potential timing: my Display2 is giving rather odd results and is in need of replacement. I am running my new front projector uncalibrated!

Thanks for the opportunity HTS and SpectraCal!


----------



## CdnTiger

Another great give away! Thanks to HTS and SpectraCal!

I'm qualified and would like to be entered.


----------



## Highside

I am qualified and would love to replace my 6 year old Spyder2.

Man oh man would I love to get at that C6:T


----------



## redsandvb

I think I'm qualified, one entry please


----------



## j0nnyfive

SSsaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!! It looks like I qualify! 


Thank yeh!
-Jonny


----------



## gdstupak

I believe I am qualified. Please enter me in this contest. And please rig it so I will win. It will be our secret.


----------



## engtaz

I should be qualified.


----------



## KalaniP

I'm confused, have there been TWO SpectraCal giveaways? I know I bought a discounted setup from them in relation to one, but that seems different from this.

Regardless, assuming this is a different one, the hardware seems superior to what I have, so I would definitely like to be entered, since I'm definitely qualified.


----------



## boarderc577

I do believe I'm qualified even though its been mostly questions Hope that is OK


----------



## Scyan

I'm now qualified as well !

yay


----------



## vann_d

I'm qualified and would like to enter the giveaway! :clap:


----------



## Sonnie

Congratulations to *natescriven* ... winner of the SpectraCal Giveaway!


----------



## Sonnie

OH NO!... We have yet another winner! *jtalden* is also a winner of the SpectraCal Giveaway!


----------



## Sonnie

*Congratulations Gentlemen!*


----------



## boarderc577

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## kadijk

Congrats winners!!! You're fortunate and the rest of us jealous. Thanks again HTS and Spectra Cal for an awesome give away and incredible products. Hope the calibration equipment improves your home theater experience


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

Congrats ( as I stomp off to go sit in the corner :explode: )

But really, cool deal and thanks for doing this giveaways.....


----------



## ALMFamily

Congratulations to you both - may you have many hours of use calibtrating all our displays! :bigsmile:

Seriously though, enjoy!


----------



## natescriven

Thanks HTS and SpectraCal. I'm very excited to win! I'll be telling a FEW people I know.  I'll post some comments too once I've been able to try it out.


----------



## jtalden

I have just finished my happy dance and wanted to thank everyone for the kind comments. I plan to have fun learning to how to calibrate my projector. It's something that I have wanted to do for a long time. I will put it to good use.

HTS and SpectraCal were great to sponsor this giveaway!

Okay, one more dance won't hurt. :sn:


----------



## mechman

Congratulations!!!


----------



## j0nnyfive

Congratulations! Enjoy your new toys! :clap:


----------

